# Neues Update: was ist das Microsoft Office File Validation Add-in?



## Bastian83 (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
habe dazu leider nichts gefunden.

Heute gibt es wieder ein paar MB Updates und erstmals muss man hierbei  einer Lizenbestimmung zustimmen, wenn es um das Microsoft Office File  Validation Add-in geht.

Was hat es damit denn auf sich und wieso muss man da extra einen Haken setzen?

Danke


----------



## OctoCore (29. Juni 2011)

Welche KB-Nummer hat es denn? 
Das einzige mit dem Namen, was ich kenne, überprüft Office-Dateien beim Laden (KB 2501584) - also Word- Excel- usw. -Dokumente. Nicht die Dateien des Officepaketes selber. Das kann aber zu Performance Problemen führen, aber eher in Netzwerken.


----------



## Bastian83 (29. Juni 2011)

Das hat die Artikel-ID: 2501584

Ich frage auch, weil man bislang noch nie neuen Lizenzbestimmungen zustimmen musste, wenn es um neue Microsoft Updates geht.

Woanders schrieb nämlich jemand folgendes dazu:
"Keine Ahnung was das ist, aber ich habe es wieder deinstalliert.
Nach der Installation und einem Neustart (XP) hat es ca. 3 Minuten  gedauert bis ich Excel Dateien über ein verbundenes Netzlaufwerk  geöffnet hatte.
Nach der Deinstallation ging es gewohnt schnell. "

Kann das sein?


----------



## OctoCore (29. Juni 2011)

Ahhh... dann ist es das von mir genannte Update. Das gibt es schon ab Mai... zumindest von Hand downloadbar.
Die Sache ist wohl die, das dafür verschiedene Office Versionen aufgerüstet werden müssen - wenigsten 2003.
Ob man das braucht - das muss jeder selbst entscheiden.
Ich brauch's nicht.


----------

